# Doom and Bloom Med Supply List



## NurseAmyfromDoomandBloom (May 13, 2012)

Medical Supplies with Natural Remedies
Here's my list of Collapse medical supplies with natural remedies included( we should have these as back-ups or for first use supplies to save commercially made items!). Dr.Bones and I spend a lot of time and energy researching "back-up" plans for traditional medicine. We want YOU to have the knowledge to provide medical help if we have a collapse. I have planted over 60 different medicinal herbs in my raised beds and am learning how incredible natural remedies can be.
Collapse medical supplies: 
oral antibiotics-(or if emergency, fish meds) may also include garlic oil, honey,cayenne,thyme oil,peppermint oil and eucalyptus oil as herbal alternatives or fresh garlic or ginger OR if you can't acquire Rx antibiotics, see our 4 part series that discusses antibiotics/their fish antibiotic equivalents and how to use them, this is part one: http://doctorbonesandamyshow.blogspot.com/2011/11/antibiotics-and-their-use-in- collapse.html 
antibiotic ointment and/or antibacterial herbal salve ( with calendula/tea tree oil/lavender oils) 
multi size bandages- lots of these in several sizes, spot, knuckle, size 1×3 is great to cover most lacerations 
ace bandages- multi sizes
Self adhering "coban" wraps
Kerlix or rolled gauze 
steri strips and butterfly bandages to close minor lacerations 
TONS of gauze/dressings (sterile and non-sterile 4x4s) 
include lots of "telfa" pads( non-adherent-so healing wounds won't stick to the dressing) and 
xeroform petroleum dressings (non stick) 
ABD pads (usually 5×9) also called combine dressings 
10×30 trauma dressing 
tapes- include duct, adhesive and paper ( for adhesive tape allergies) 
quality bandage scissor/trauma shears ( ALL METAL, the plastic handle ones break cutting jean material!) 
Pliable fracture material or "sam" splints (Dynarex makes a generic line)
mole skin padded- for blisters 
scalpels
LOTS of nitrile gloves -hypoallergenic, NEVER touch an open wound with bare hands
a few pair of sterile size 7 1/2 or 8 gloves (or more!)
hand sanitizer 
antibacterial soap
betadine swabs/wipes- wipes are great to make a betadine solution with water
60cc syringe- for wound irrigation and cleaning
BZK wipes-to clean hands/wounds - great for cleaning animal bites(may decrease rabies transmission)
alcohol pads -to clean instruments/hands
masks- surgical(for sick people) and 
N-95s(for healthy people to keep them from getting sick!) 
dermabond (Rx) OR super glue ( may burn the skin) 
needle holder and 
sutures (2-0 nylon- don't bother with 3-0 or smaller- higher the number=smaller the needle!) - watch Dr.Bones' youtube.com/drbonespodcast video on How to Suture for instructions (in a collapse)
skin stapler/remover (if you or someone you know knows how to use properly)
curved kelley clamp ( to remove foreign objects from wounds) 
tweezers 
several large safety pins 
magnifying glass 
pen light or good flashlight
lighter- to start fires for boiling water or sterilizing instruments
tongue depressor(s) 
clotting powders/dressings- cayenne pepper powder may help minor bleeding- use 35,000 HU as a minimum for bleeding. I have heard flour may help also??

** Remember- the more options available, the more likely you will find something that works!

styptic pencil- minor bleeding 
quality tourniquet- only use in severe bleeding that will not stop with direct pressure or clotting agents in a severe emergency

pressure dressings - olaes modular bandage or Israeli bandage

blood stopper dressings (dressing with 2 kerlix attached for wrapping) 
Q-tips/cotton squares/cottonballs 
cravat triangular bandages 
snake bit kit- must use within seconds of the bite or it is useless 
rubber bag (hot water bottle) 
Re-useable GEL packs- can be cooled OR heated 
aquatabs 
Fels naptha soap- to wash off poison Ivy,oak or sumac from skin and clothes (also a great clothes detergent) 
dental kit- toothpicks, 
dental mirror, 
dental extractors/elevator
cottontip applicators, 
dental filling material ( commercial or mix zinc oxide powder and 2 drops clove oil), pill cups for mixing the dental filling, 
baking soda, 
hydrogen peroxide and 2 drops of peppermint oil make a great gum treatment and toothpaste 
extra essential clove oil (numbs dental pain when applied directly 
Eye cup 
eye wash- weak Chamomile tea (1 tea bag for 2 cups water) makes a great eye wash also, may add 1/2 teaspoon raw honey to the tea for pink eye treatments
eye pads/eye patch 
an Ear oil natural remedy ( usually has garlic oil and mullein oil)- use 2 warmed drops in the affected ear and place a cotton ball over the ear canal secured with paper tape, repeat 3 times daily. 
claritin (non-drowsy antihistamine)- hay fever/allergies 
benadryl ( drowsy antihistamine)-allergic reactions to stings/medication/food/contact with irritants/this is the other
ingredient in tylenol PM! It really puts you to sleep at 50mg dose, but this is a better dose for serious allergic reactions!

epipen (Rx), if needed for serious allergic reactions 
sudafed-decongestant, 
eucalyptus essential oil- also a decongestant and good for coughs ( direct or steam inhalation/ a good insect repellent 
pain relievers/analgesics- 
aspirin (not for children) /
Tylenol/
ibuprofen

arnica essential oil/salve (great mixed with St.John's Wort)- also an analgesic used externally in very dilute amounts (6-12 drops per ounce of carrier oil) see my articles (doomandbloom.net) on Natural Medical Kit:Essential oils. Great for bruises, joint and muscle pain, fracture pain, use ONLY on intact skin.

Other Analgesic Essential Oils -
Consider 1 or 2 of these - lavender,chamomile,rosemary,eucalyptus, marjoram

Drawing salves

Gas X and
Beano

Imodium-for diarrhea tx
hydrocortisone cream- anti-inflammatory, good for rashes 
helichrysum essential oil- also anti-inflammatory and additionally an analgesic 
Lip balm-I love carmex brand
A&D ointment-great for rashes 
Bag Balm-also great for rashes
Aloe vera- for burns 
zinc oxide cream-rashes and a sunscreen 
zinc oxide powder medical grade- to mix with Clove bud essential oil, and make a temporary dental filling 
*RAW honey-externally for serious burns and wound treatment/internally mix with garlic oil or fresh minced garlic for an antibiotic and sore throat tx

vinegar-apple cider- a hundred uses like baking soda and raw honey!!

tea tree essential oil-antiseptic/antifungal/insect bite tx/burn tx

lavender essential oil-analgesic/antiseptic/calming effect for insomnia,stress/skin care-rashes and cuts

peppermint essential oil-respiratory and nasal congestion/Headache tx 1 drop to temples or inhale vapors/also good for digestive disorders/achy joints and muscle tx/ use 2 drops on toothbrush with baking soda

geranium essential oil- decreases bleeding when applied to wound/lowers blood sugar/burn tx /antibacterial

thieves blend essential oil- A mix of clove,lemon,cinnamon,eucalyptus and rosemary oils- Antibiotic/antiseptic/and a host of other actions.

chamomile tea bags- internally relaxing,headache tx and digestive problems/ external compress for burns,bee stings

ginger tea bags- internally good for nausea, stomach aches, digestive problems like gas and bloating, also good for motion sickness (crystallized ginger is an alternative, but weighs more)

echinacea/elderberry tea bags- supports immune system, decreases flu and cold duration 
aloe vera 
laxative tea bags/(or OTC laxative)- usually contains senna mixed with other herbs for a better flavor powdered 
Gatorade or rehydration tablets/powders- for rehydration drinks ( to tx dehydration) multi-vitamins, extra vit c (tablets and powder)and zinc

With the above list you can handle: 
colds/flu/cough/sore throat/lung congestion aches and pains 
allergies/allergic reactions 
skin irritations and conditions 
digestive upsets and nausea constipation/diarrhea
bug bites/ bee stings/ 
contact dermatitis( poison ivy/oak/) 
burns/sunburn minor cuts. 
scrapes and lacerations-including suturing 
headaches, 
sinus congestion 
ear/eye/dental issues 
stress and anxiety 
oral hygiene and 
basic dental tx 
surface disinfectant 
insect repellent and 
wash clothes!
I hope this helps, I have spent almost 2 years researching what would be really helpful and USEFUL in a collapse situation. Airways and ambu bags without a hospital to transfer the patient to, are mostly a waste of money. I would concentrate on the supplies you will need most and will likely be able use without too much training. Knowledge is power! 
Nurse Amy
www.doomandbloom.net
:flower:


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Now that is a list!


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Something to consider - instant potato flakes/granules are an EXCELLENT blood clotting agent. The one the military uses frequently is potato starch based which IS instant tater stuff. Personal experience on dog lacerations shows me it does work real well with no complications. Easy to dissolve off at a later date without clot removal happening.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

http://prepperbroadcasting.com/2013/02/10/10-over-the-counter-medicines-you-should-not-be-without/

Program will be on tonight


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

If you are gonna spend time in the woods you might wanna consider keeping Flagyl and Doxycyclene on hand. Flagyl is a one dose cure for giardia. It is also good for a host of other maladies such a bladder infections, I think. Doxycyclene is the treatment for Lyme and several other tick borne diseases including anaplasmoisis. Both are common antibiotics available by prescription or from Mexico.


----------



## mtexplorer (Dec 14, 2012)

Great list. Good info. I would add a good quality headlamp. There might not be a lot of light depending on time of day, no electricity and needing two hands to work and maybe you won't have a helper, just a thought


----------

